# 1st visit with GI doctor



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Next week I go to a GI doctor for the first time. I suffer from IBS-CG. Since this is my first time going to one of these doctors, I don't know what to expect. Is there something special that I need to ask? Just thought I would ask others who have already went to one.


----------



## friski (Aug 27, 2001)

Expect a rectal exam. I think they always do that.







You probably should write down the concerns you have before you go so you'll remember to address them. And always describe your symptoms in as much detail as possible, no matter how embarrasing it might be. They need all the information to make an accurate diagnosis.You many want to mention that you suspect IBS and see what the Dr. says. They may want to do a sigmoidoscopy or colonoscopy. They usually do a lot of tests to rule out more serious problems, such as cancer.Good Luck!


----------



## friski (Aug 27, 2001)

Expect a rectal exam. I think they always do that.







You probably should write down the concerns you have before you go so you'll remember to address them. And always describe your symptoms in as much detail as possible, no matter how embarrasing it might be. They need all the information to make an accurate diagnosis.You many want to mention that you suspect IBS and see what the Dr. says. They may want to do a sigmoidoscopy or colonoscopy. They usually do a lot of tests to rule out more serious problems, such as cancer.Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

A food diary is VERY important. Start making one now and keep track of what you eat, when, and what your symtoms were(and when). Bring that to the doctor. Also, bring a list (I do this on my computer) of the names and dosages of any medications you might be on. Dont forget the OTC ones (over the counter, like Immodium or Pepto). Start writing down questions now while you think of it. Do a little reading so you are informed. An educated patient is appreciated by most doctors. Dont be afraid to question the doctor if he suggests something...ask why (in a nice way). Hope that helps. Good luck. You may or may not have a rectal exam. Its not painful dont worry. Oh yes...have a shower before you go. I would be mortified if the doctor found any "remnants" of anything down there.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

A food diary is VERY important. Start making one now and keep track of what you eat, when, and what your symtoms were(and when). Bring that to the doctor. Also, bring a list (I do this on my computer) of the names and dosages of any medications you might be on. Dont forget the OTC ones (over the counter, like Immodium or Pepto). Start writing down questions now while you think of it. Do a little reading so you are informed. An educated patient is appreciated by most doctors. Dont be afraid to question the doctor if he suggests something...ask why (in a nice way). Hope that helps. Good luck. You may or may not have a rectal exam. Its not painful dont worry. Oh yes...have a shower before you go. I would be mortified if the doctor found any "remnants" of anything down there.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be helpful to keep a journal of symptoms between now and then so they can have a good picture of what is going on. It may also be helpful to journal your diet as they may be able to make some recommendations about that (some generally don't, but if you have it you can ask)Also if you symptoms that don't occur between now and then also let them know about how often and how severe those symptoms are.In addition to a rectal they probably will also examine the abdomen with their hands from the outside and listen to your guts with a stethascope.Most of the tests require some sort of clean out type prep so they will most likely schedule the ones they want to do for a later date.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be helpful to keep a journal of symptoms between now and then so they can have a good picture of what is going on. It may also be helpful to journal your diet as they may be able to make some recommendations about that (some generally don't, but if you have it you can ask)Also if you symptoms that don't occur between now and then also let them know about how often and how severe those symptoms are.In addition to a rectal they probably will also examine the abdomen with their hands from the outside and listen to your guts with a stethascope.Most of the tests require some sort of clean out type prep so they will most likely schedule the ones they want to do for a later date.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gotta, Good suggestions here for you. Also let him/her in on what your day is like living with IBS. What kind of things you go through to try & manage your symptoms & your life at the same time. How it impacts your life. This will give them a good sense of the overall picture of you.As an aside, I don't have much of a butt,(and this could explain the following)- but my GI only "saw" it during my colonoscopy. I'm thinking, "Hey, I know it's not much, but Jeez I could take it personally that you don't even wanna look. Like What? Mine isn't good enough for ya???"







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gotta, Good suggestions here for you. Also let him/her in on what your day is like living with IBS. What kind of things you go through to try & manage your symptoms & your life at the same time. How it impacts your life. This will give them a good sense of the overall picture of you.As an aside, I don't have much of a butt,(and this could explain the following)- but my GI only "saw" it during my colonoscopy. I'm thinking, "Hey, I know it's not much, but Jeez I could take it personally that you don't even wanna look. Like What? Mine isn't good enough for ya???"







BQ


----------



## wobbles11 (Aug 26, 2001)

Im also going to my first GI doc apt on monday. are there always rectal exams?? what do they consist of?? IM SCARED!!


----------



## wobbles11 (Aug 26, 2001)

Im also going to my first GI doc apt on monday. are there always rectal exams?? what do they consist of?? IM SCARED!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually just a gloved, well lubricted finger inserted to see if there is something funny going on in the rectum.Some docs like to always do them, others may not.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually just a gloved, well lubricted finger inserted to see if there is something funny going on in the rectum.Some docs like to always do them, others may not.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

I believe most recta exams are to check for blood in the stool. Doctors don't look into your rectum and there isn't any "feeling around" to do.Make a list of all your symptoms and don't be shy about giving ALL the details (you'll just be waisting your time.Good Luck


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

I believe most recta exams are to check for blood in the stool. Doctors don't look into your rectum and there isn't any "feeling around" to do.Make a list of all your symptoms and don't be shy about giving ALL the details (you'll just be waisting your time.Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

there should be an information sheet on what to tell the dostor if you have ibs somewhere on the web?tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

there should be an information sheet on what to tell the dostor if you have ibs somewhere on the web?tom


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Rectal Exams are NOTHING to be worried about. It really is nothing but a little embarassing...but remember the GI has seen THOUSANDS of these and there is NOTHING to be embarassed about.For women I think it is really quick. Gloved, well lubed finger just examines you out real quick. They may do a small stool blood test (mine did). That consists of....well nothing. They take their finger smear it on a piece of paper and drop a dot of fluid on it to test for blood.For men all the above applies but should also expect that the GI may eamine your prostate. Again nothing to worry about. You barely feel it. He/She may also examine your testicles for testicular cancer. Nuttin' to that one either...just gettin felt up.







NO WORRIES







KARL


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Rectal Exams are NOTHING to be worried about. It really is nothing but a little embarassing...but remember the GI has seen THOUSANDS of these and there is NOTHING to be embarassed about.For women I think it is really quick. Gloved, well lubed finger just examines you out real quick. They may do a small stool blood test (mine did). That consists of....well nothing. They take their finger smear it on a piece of paper and drop a dot of fluid on it to test for blood.For men all the above applies but should also expect that the GI may eamine your prostate. Again nothing to worry about. You barely feel it. He/She may also examine your testicles for testicular cancer. Nuttin' to that one either...just gettin felt up.







NO WORRIES







KARL


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

I recently had my first visit to a gastro and I to was concerned. My visit consisted of the following:1 Talking to the Dr. about my sympthoms, stresses, diet and what tests my family Dr has preformed.2 Listening to my tummy with a stethescope (sp), feeling my tummy and all the way up to my stomach, then a rectal exam. Like everyone here has said, it is a breeze. She put gloves on a lubricated her finger and just started to feel what was up there. She did not look up there at all.3 We talked again and she reccomeend that I have a flex sig. I booked it with the secratary on the way out and that was it.That is about it. There is nothing to be worried about, if you worry it will just arrgivate your IBS.GOOD LUCK....


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

I recently had my first visit to a gastro and I to was concerned. My visit consisted of the following:1 Talking to the Dr. about my sympthoms, stresses, diet and what tests my family Dr has preformed.2 Listening to my tummy with a stethescope (sp), feeling my tummy and all the way up to my stomach, then a rectal exam. Like everyone here has said, it is a breeze. She put gloves on a lubricated her finger and just started to feel what was up there. She did not look up there at all.3 We talked again and she reccomeend that I have a flex sig. I booked it with the secratary on the way out and that was it.That is about it. There is nothing to be worried about, if you worry it will just arrgivate your IBS.GOOD LUCK....


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Definetely nothing to get worried about....I remember being in the same position about a year ago and worrying myself to death over what was going to happen to me in the appointment.The not knowing is definetely the worst part, and no matter what procedure you may or may not have, you always come out thinking "Gee! what did I wind myself up so much for - it was a breeze!". Hey, I'm the worst worrier when it comes to medical tests etc and I've survived it all! so you can!Obviously its a little embarrassing going to a stranger and talking about your bathroom habits - but they've heard it and seen it all before.Take care and try to remain clam and relaxed (easier said than done I know), let us know how things go,Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Definetely nothing to get worried about....I remember being in the same position about a year ago and worrying myself to death over what was going to happen to me in the appointment.The not knowing is definetely the worst part, and no matter what procedure you may or may not have, you always come out thinking "Gee! what did I wind myself up so much for - it was a breeze!". Hey, I'm the worst worrier when it comes to medical tests etc and I've survived it all! so you can!Obviously its a little embarrassing going to a stranger and talking about your bathroom habits - but they've heard it and seen it all before.Take care and try to remain clam and relaxed (easier said than done I know), let us know how things go,Clair


----------

